# Factory Recertified Hard Drive



## Redshark1 (Dec 15, 2009)

OK - is it a horrible idea to purchase a factory recertified hard drive. I can get a 750gb Seagate Serial ATA/300 HD with 32mb buffer for $44? thoughts?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say its a horrible idea. Just look at the warranty on the drive. Usually seagates have a 3 or 5 year warranty on new drives. Refurbished drive may not have that, and I would suggest running a diag test asap if you did get it.


----------



## Redshark1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep, recertified only comes with a 90 day. But if it works out of the gate, and checks out ok, should it not last as long as any other??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

In theory, yes. I've had several refurbs, received as replacements for defective units, and I've never had any issues with them but maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

seagate drives replaced under warranty here are replaced with refurbished drives the one they replaced for me is still going strong after 6+ yrs


----------

